

2011 Clojure Scholarship: Help send Ambrose to the Conj - loumf
http://cemerick.com/2011/09/20/2011-clojure-scholarship-help-send-ambrose-to-the-conj/

======
cemerick
Hi, Chas here — I'm 'admining' the fundraiser for Ambrose. If anyone has any
questions, please feel free to ask.

~~~
ambrosebs
... and I'll be around, so ditto! (I'm Ambrose)

------
pepijndevos
Will you be doing this again next year?

How do you think the CCW and the 2010 Raynes conj fundraiser will impact the
success of this one?

~~~
cemerick
As long as we can help get promising students and community contributors to
the Conj that would otherwise not be able to attend — I'll definitely do what
I can.

I have no idea how other fundraisers will impact the results of this one. I'd
hope that the success of the 2010 effort and the merits of what we're trying
to do _helps_ this time around. :-)

